# Power Reporting Deviation in HWInfo, is this normal?  230% at all times at stock cpu?



## Space Lynx (Mar 5, 2021)

this is stock CPU, latest version of HWINFO, ryzen 5600x and msi x570 tomahawk with latest bios

is this normal for Ryzen at stock settings?


----------



## pavle (Mar 5, 2021)

Probably not correct - I'd say it's a program error or your motherboard is lying to the CPU about its power consumption which happened before; but there was a good reason if it was under 100% - so the CPU could boost higher... Funny how far technology was advanced - to lie to itself.  
Perhaps inform the HWInfo32 author...


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 5, 2021)

can someone with a ryzen 5000 series check hwinfo and see if they get similar percentages at stock or oc either one it reads the same for me.

@PooPipeBoy @Alexa @StrayKAT


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 5, 2021)

Power reporting deviation in HWInfo is only accurate under *full, all-core load. *This has been the case since the feature was introduced on Ryzen 3000 and continues to be true. That's the only number you need to keep an eye on. And even the degree to which the load is demanding can impact accuracy; I'd feel it's more accurate while running P95 Small than CPU-Z bench, for example.

Look for 90%+ under those circumstances. Most of the time, the value will remain high (100-200%+) while in idle or light load and only dip below 100% in heavy all-core. By default, the field will highlight a minimum value <90% in red if it falls that low, so if you're running the required workloads and it doesn't ever give you a red number in Minimum, you should be okay.

Most recent boards seem better. The only board out of 4 that I got a grossly inaccurate underreporting (ie. out of spec increased current fed to the CPU as a result) on, was my oldest B450I Aorus Pro Wifi at 76%. The subsequent B550M Steel Legend, B550M TUF Wifi and B550I Aorus AX are all in the 90-100% range.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2021)

run cinebench R23, reset the stats and see what you get at load

It is not for anything except all core load

I'm running a curve undervolt, so this seems reasonable to me


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 5, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Power reporting deviation in HWInfo is only accurate under *full, all-core load. *This has been the case since the feature was introduced on Ryzen 3000 and continues to be true. That's the only number you need to keep an eye on. And even the degree to which the load is demanding can impact accuracy; I'd feel it's more accurate while running P95 Small than CPU-Z bench, for example.
> 
> Look for 90%+ under those circumstances. Most of the time, the value will remain high (100-200%+) while in idle or light load and only dip below 100% in heavy all-core. By default, the field will highlight a minimum value <90% in red if it falls that low, so if you're running the required workloads and it doesn't ever give you a red number in Minimum, you should be okay.




I just ran cinebench 20 multi and it read 120% furing that load. will try prime 95 small to confirm the 90ish range


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I just ran cinebench 20 multi and it read 120% furing that load. will try prime 95 small to confirm the 90ish range



A quick R23 run gives me about 107% on my 5900X. My board might actually be on the edge of what HWInfo author considers "acceptable" (barely 90%), so you're probably okay.

EDIT: ran Smallest and Small. Ryzen firmware seems to distinguish between the two now, both are downclocked but Small is downclocked harder. About 106% in the former, and 109% in the latter test. You're probably a-ok.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2021)

Also lynx buddy, you've been here since 2014 - time to fill out those system specs
TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 6, 2021)

just an update for everyone, with this new bios that was released yesterday, im reading proper wattage now around 88 instead of 120.  interesting.


----------

